# Jumpy? Afraid? O.o ???



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok my Eskyda was/is the perfect rat but she resently started getting VERY jumpy and vocal....and it seems like she's always in heat. :?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Is she ill, perhaps?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Not that I'm aware of. She is a bit small for her age but that has to do with genetics. 

I haven't noticed anything that would suggest an illness. No sneezing or anything odd.... other than the jumpyness. And the seemingly always being in heat..? :?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

What makes you think she's always in heat?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I said it seems like she always is. And it's becuase she's always "poseing".


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Arching her back, etc? Is this daily?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Maybe not daily but it seems like it..... Is something wrong? Is she sick?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh and Velvet seems to really target Eskyda when I see the fighting.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I doubt it... they can go into heat ever 4 days, she just may have a short cycle and display more. 

Is she the omega in the group? The lowest on the totem?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I think so. I think it goes like this, 

1) Velvet 

2) Una 

3) Nezume

4) Eskyda

I THINK.....


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

She may display more and be jumpier due to Velvet's heightened aggressions. Dominant females tend to hump others when in heat, I think, while the submissive ones display... maybe she's trying to placate her more aggressive 'sister.'


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Mine are the same way. It seems like they are always in heat. But I didn't know they can go into heat every 4 days. I just thought it was because they are still young why they are so jumpy and hyper.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Well Velvet and Nezume are going to go to a new home sometime in the next 3 weeks so maybe she'll go back to "normal" when Velvet is gone...


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

It's getting worse!!! HELP!!!!!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Can you separate them if it's bothering you so much?


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Aaaw poor thing! Warm thoughts are being sent your way in this hard time. I hope that you sort out the problem soon.  Try seperating them and putting one in a cage by itself but close to the others...May be... :? 

Whats she like when away from the others and out of the cage by herself??


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Eskyda is the most lovey dovey, kissy girl I've had in a long time!  That's why I started this post. To find out why she was acting so...unlike herself. 

I'll try putting Velvet and Nezume in the spare cage and see if that helps Eskyda calm down. Oh and I suppose it's also good to do that so when they go to their new home their new "mama" wont have to deal to much with their first fights for dominance.


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool! Hoping everything sorts itself out for you and Eskyda.  Love the name Eskyda by the way. Very unusual, I have never heard it before


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

That's because I made it up!  :wink: 

I combined the words escape+hide so it was orginaly spelled escida. But nobody was pronouncing it right so I switched the ci to ky and VOALA!!! The name Eskyda. 

I gave her that name because when I first got her she escaped in my moms car 8O and insisted on hiding or playing "catch me if you can!!".....for over an hour. :roll:


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Sky14 said:


> ....I gave her that name because when I first got her she escaped in my moms car 8O and insisted on hiding or playing "catch me if you can!!".....for over an hour. :roll:


Lol thats funny :lol:


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

It wasn't when it happend. :roll:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

No, but you can look back and laugh. If not now... some year.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes I can laugh about now but my mom is another story...8O LOL


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol! Hehe...Mums are always a different matter


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

Man is that true! :lol:


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ditto!


----------

